# Advice please on workshop build options.



## Bodone (30 Jan 2020)

Hi all,

I’m looking to build a general garden workshop and need some ideas and advice as to what size I can go to and position, given the constraints of space and boundaries.

Ideally I’d like to build something like this -







My available space is sketched out here, where the rear of the above unit would be against the garage wall with the doors facing the house.






We are off the road via a short private drive, so we don’t have an issue with having something facing the road. Here’s a google earth image showing where we are looking at. Over the fence is open ground with a track/footpath (dirt) about seven or 8 metres away.






And here’s a view from the drive looking into the space.






I’d like to have it a useable height internally, so I’m interested in what the internal height could be with the 2.5m regulation. If possible I want to avoid planning permission but will go for it if necessary.

I’m also going to have to be strict on budget, so will cut back on material costs where it’s not visible. We will be putting a fence between the garage and house so this means three of the walls will not be seen, so will likely use metal sheeting for minimum maintenance. I’m wondering can I actually use the garage wall as the rear wall.

Foundation we will likely go the concrete bed route as this seems to keep the height to a minimum.

Any thoughts or ideas appreciated, thank you.


----------



## MikeG. (30 Jan 2020)

Careful! Permitted Development rights don't apply to the front of a property. If you want to build in front of the line of the front elevation of the house, which it looks from the photo that you do, then you'll need Planning Permission.

Of course, as soon as you're into Planning Permission all of the prescriptive size restrictions disappear and it will be judged against its setting and context.


----------



## MikeG. (30 Jan 2020)

Can I just congratulate you on putting together a full appraisal of the site, with photos, drawing, and satellite image. It does make giving advice so much easier, and I wish everyone with planning-type queries would follow this practise.


----------



## Bodone (30 Jan 2020)

MikeG.":pommdmxs said:


> Careful! Permitted Development rights don't apply to the front of a property. If you want to build in front of the line of the front elevation of the house, which it looks from the photo that you do, then you'll need Planning Permission.
> 
> Of course, as soon as you're into Planning Permission all of the prescriptive size restrictions disappear and it will be judged against its setting and context.



This is the bit I’m unsure of, although it is to the front of the house, it’s not facing the road. We already have a double garage which you can see from google earth image. The drive is shared with our next door neighbours and runs for about 20 metres and the joins the Road/public highway.

Ambiguity is always a pain!


----------



## Bodone (30 Jan 2020)

MikeG.":2gv7cki4 said:


> Can I just congratulate you on putting together a full appraisal of the site, with photos, drawing, and satellite image. It does make giving advice so much easier, and I wish everyone with planning-type queries would follow this practise.



Document everything, then I know I can only blame myself when it goes pear shape!


----------



## MikeG. (30 Jan 2020)

It's not ambiguous. It's very plain:

"_Outbuildings are considered to be permitted development, not needing planning permission, subject to the following limits and conditions:

No outbuilding on land forward of a wall forming the principal elevation._"

This doesn't apply to your garage because this would have been built under the original Planning Permission for the development, not as Permitted Development.


----------



## Bodone (30 Jan 2020)

MikeG.":7sb52zla said:


> It's not ambiguous. It's very plain:
> 
> "_Outbuildings are considered to be permitted development, not needing planning permission, subject to the following limits and conditions:
> 
> ...



You’re right, that is plain. I was interpreting the section where it talks about facing a road.

Planning permission it is then.

If that’s the case, what should I be sensibly looking at, floor size and height wise?


----------



## MikeG. (31 Jan 2020)

Bodone":vwy23p74 said:


> .......what should I be sensibly looking at, floor size and height wise?



Your problem is the proximity of the house (only 5.3m away). Anything you build will impact on the ground floor room at the front of the house. I would say, personally, that you wouldn't want to go much over half way between the garage and the house in width, so 3m at the absolute. That only leaves an 8 foot gap to the house. You could erect a panel of fencing 8 feet from that window to get an idea of the impact that will have.

Could you not build something in the back garden parallel to the rear boundary?


----------



## samhay (31 Jan 2020)

As an alternative, have you considered extending the garage?


----------



## Bodone (31 Jan 2020)

samhay":3ba1lghv said:


> As an alternative, have you considered extending the garage?




I think it would come under the same issue, plus it would increase total the garage floor area beyond 30sqm.


----------



## Bodone (31 Jan 2020)

MikeG.":2klrfy9u said:


> Bodone":2klrfy9u said:
> 
> 
> > .......what should I be sensibly looking at, floor size and height wise?
> ...



Hi Mike,

Back to this post so I’m not hijacking the other one.

I’m looking at alternatives in the rear garden as you suggested, but there is no where that I can place it realistically where it’s over two metre from a boundary. If I understand correctly, I can build this close to a boundary as long as the total overall height does not exceed 2.5 metres.

This is why I’m trying to work out internal available space (height) to see how feasible it is.


----------



## MikeG. (31 Jan 2020)

Just so we're clear.......there is no reason why you have to be 2 metres from a boundary, so long as you get Planning Permission. You have to choose one of two regimes: Permitted Developments (with its location and height restrictions), or Planning Permission, which doesn't have those prescriptive restrictions, but uses local and national Planning Policy as the criteria for decisions.

So, my broad advice is decide how big a building you need. If you can't locate that within the Permitted Development regime, then simply apply for Planning Permission. It isn't as expensive or onerous as some people imagine (for a simple thing like a garden shed).


----------



## Fitzroy (31 Jan 2020)

I’m in a conservation area so permitted development rights are null. I did my own planning application using sketchup and PowerPoint. It took a little research and time, but that’s what you’re doing here. Think it cost me £120 ish. 

Scotland though rather than England but can’t be that different. It also meant I could design what I liked. 

Fitz. 

Fitz.


----------



## MikeG. (2 Feb 2020)

Fitzroy":dm2xuaqi said:


> I’m in a conservation area so permitted development rights are null........



That's not so. They are reduced, but still exist.


----------

